# 17mm follicle on clomid big enough for a bfp?



## tearbb21

I have been worried and very upset with my doc the past few days. I took clomid day 3-7 and did a menopur shot on CD8. On CD 13 I went in for a scan and had 2-15mm follicles and 2-14mm follicles. My doc told me to trigger in 2 days...so 10pm on the night of CD 15. My IUI was done 36 hours later on CD 17. Reason I am upset is because she didn't rescan me to make sure those 15mm follies grew. She just assumes that 2 days later they would be good to go for a trigger. I even asked at my appt if she could rescan me and she said no...that it wasn't necessary. I think they are just lazy! Plus I have been researching online and it seems like every clomid/trigger success story I come across is where people had 20mm+ follicles. If my follies were 15mm then 2 days later they were MAYBE 17mm or 18mm by the time I triggered that night. I asked my doc about this and she said that those sizes were "fine". Anyone have any advice or thoughts on this? I would really appreciate it! Do I even have a shot in heck this month?


----------



## Redhead7211

This may not be what you want to hear...but 17-18mm is considered mature size. It's also protocol at my RE's when on Clomid to go in for a mid-cycle ultrasound and then for her to tell me to trigger however many days later without scanning again. I would not consider yourself out at all! 

If in the future you would feel more comfortable with with another ultrasound before you trigger and tell her you will pay for it and are insistent she should give it to you. She should at least be hearing you out and making you feel comfortable about the decisions she's making. I know it's very hard to fully put your trust, body, emotions etc. in another person's hands. I just try and think she's the expert and knows what she's doing. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## tearbb21

THank you! No that is what I want to hear! I want to hear that those size follicles are fine and that I have a chance! I will try asking her again about doing another ultrasound before triggering but she seemed pretty dead set on me only getting one. THanks so much!


----------



## Plex

tearbb21 said:


> I have been worried and very upset with my doc the past few days. I took clomid day 3-7 and did a menopur shot on CD8. On CD 13 I went in for a scan and had 2-15mm follicles and 2-14mm follicles. My doc told me to trigger in 2 days...so 10pm on the night of CD 15. My IUI was done 36 hours later on CD 17. Reason I am upset is because she didn't rescan me to make sure those 15mm follies grew. She just assumes that 2 days later they would be good to go for a trigger. I even asked at my appt if she could rescan me and she said no...that it wasn't necessary. I think they are just lazy! Plus I have been researching online and it seems like every clomid/trigger success story I come across is where people had 20mm+ follicles. If my follies were 15mm then 2 days later they were MAYBE 17mm or 18mm by the time I triggered that night. I asked my doc about this and she said that those sizes were "fine". Anyone have any advice or thoughts on this? I would really appreciate it! Do I even have a shot in heck this month?

Congratulations they sound like a good size :D anything above 16mm is considered mature. Anyway they dont like follicles to become too big as they arent as good quality. Wish you the best of luck hun xx


----------



## tearbb21

I thought I read somewhere that with injectables 16-17mm is considered mature....and that 18-20mm is mature for clomid? Is that right? I don't know why it would differ based on medication though.


----------



## Plex

no I dont either, I think you should be fine though :) they grow about up2 2mm a day so its likely they'll be almost 19mm :) x when di u trigger were ur follicles 17/18 or 15 when u took the shot, dont know wether i misread u question x


----------



## tearbb21

I went to my appt and they were 15mm. She told me to trigger 2 days later. So I am assuming that 2 days later they were 17 or 18mm when I triggered:)


----------



## Plex

yeah that wud be right they wud ba a minimum of 17mm or a maximum of 19mm when u took the trigger :D remember that the trigger takes 24-48hrs to work too so you may have had a 20+mm one in there :thumbup:
Sounds like really gud sizes to me! :hugs: Best of luck for this month hun x


----------

